

What is the most “Advanced” programming language? - shabda
http://agiliq.com/newsletter/what-is-the-most-advanced-programming-language/

======
paulsutter
I love it, nice attempt at starting a troll war :) Hope pg doesn't see that
you've ranked anything ahead of Lisp for example.

Not clear to me if your rankings are correlated with things that are advanced,
obscure, arcane, or have the tendency to attract pedantic audiences. Might be
more interesting if you could normalize for those factors somehow.

